# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حملة قرآة القران يوميـــــــــــــــا^_^

## رعبوبة العين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

شحالكم بنات زايد ؟ ربكم إلا بخير ..

الموهيـــــــــــم ::

اليوم يالسه ارمس ضيوووووووووه( ضي عيني ) 

كنت وااااااااايد مضايجه .. فديتها هيه خبرتني عن الفتاه المسلمه وعن .. الحملات إللي تستوي ..

راوتني حملة سورة البقره .. انا كنت ناويه اشترك .. بس خطرت في بالي فكره جهنميه ..

( بخبركم السالفه من البدايه خخخخخ << وايد اهذرب الله يعينكم ماحب اختصر  :Big Grin: ) 

رمضان إللي طاف .. ختمت القران مره وحده  :Frown:  وكنت مضايجه .. ليش انا اختم مره وحده ..

قبل سنتين .. كنت ماشاء الله اختم القران في شهر رمضان .. 3 مرات او مرتين ^^

اشوف عمري وااااااايد .. اختربت ..  :Big Grin:  واستويت كسوله ..

ضيوه بدخلها عرض ..في السالفه احينه (( اليوم قالت لي شي مهم )) 

ابدي سعادتج بقراية القران <<< ابدي سعادتج بصلاة الضحى 

وقالت لي .. صلي صلاة الوضووء << 

كلامها وايد آآثر فيني .. 

----------

انزين عشان جي .. الخطه او الفكره الجهنيه ,, هيه .. 

اني اقرا القران يوميا << بتقولون شو يبتي يديد ؟؟

بقول لكم .. اني بحاول اختم القران كل شهر . :Smile: 

.... انزين .. 

شهر 10 .. ختمت القران 
شهر 11 .. ختمت القران
شهر 12.. ختمت القران
شهر 1 .. ختمت القران
شهر 2 .. ختمت القران
شهر 3 .. ختمت القران
شهر 4 .. ختمت القران
شهر 5 .. ختمت القران
شهر 6 .. ختمت القران
شهر7 .. ختمت القران
شهر 8 .. ختمت القران

.. شوفو كم مره ختمت القرااااااااان .. قبل لا يدش علينا شهر رمضان .. إللي في سنة 2009 

تقريبا 11 وإذا استوت ضروف ليه .. او ماقدرت بيكون لي 10 ختمات ..قبل شهر رمضان ..

فشو رايكم .. نبدا هالحمله ^^

وإللي تبا حياها ..

بس بشرررط .. تسجل يوميا .. في الموضوع .. تقول انا وصلت الجزء الفلاني ..

^____________^

واتمنى يكون بينا تعاون .. 

وهذا آن شاء الله بتحصلون آآآآآجر من ورى هالشي ^_^

------------

وان ببدى من اليوم ^_^

انا موصله ... جزء 26 .. فبكمل وببدى ختمه يديده 

خويتكم دوم رعبوبة العين ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## قــــــوافي

والله فكره جهنميه عقولتج 
من اليوم ان شاء الله

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> والله فكره جهنميه عقولتج 
> من اليوم ان شاء الله
> 
> يزاج الله الف خير


عاشاااااااااااااااااااات ..

حيوووووووووووهااا 

ااااااااااااول مشترررررررررررككككككككه ^________^

----------


## KFK-GRL

ماشاء الله عليج
ان شاءا لله راح نبدا وياج
وفكره وايد حلوة في ميزان حسناااتج

----------


## رعبوبة العين

وثاااااااااااااااااني مشتررررررركككه ..

حيوووووووووووهـــــــــــــــــااااا 

صصصصصصصفقه لج ..

ابدي من اليوم .. وسجلي .. تقريرج اليوووووومي ^^

بااااااارك الله فييييييييييج ^_^

تعاونو ع البر والتقوى ^^

----------


## ضي عيني

فـــــــــــــــــــــــــديتج والله يارعبــوووتي والله إنــــــــج غاليه عـــندي

وان شاءالله يومين وبـــــــدخل معااااج في ها الحمله 

والله يووفقنا ويقدرناااا على طاااااااااعته  :Smile:

----------


## ملاذ الروح

يزاج الله خير أختي والله يثبتنا واياج ع الطاعة ...

وانا واصلة الجزء 25 وان شاء الله بديتها من اسبوع عقب ما أخلصها ببدء في ختمة ثانية ...

----------


## @أم زايد@

فكرة حلوة وانا وياكم

----------


## هنوده1

ماشاء الله فكره خطيرررررررة

صح كلامج المفروض أن نختم القرآن دايما فرمضان وبعد رمضان مب بس عشان أجر التلاوه عشان نتدبر كلام الله عز وجل ونطبقه في حياتنا 

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي

----------


## ام الصيصان

يزاج الله خير أختي والله يثبتنا واياج ع الطاعة ...
وانا الحمد بين فتره وفتره اقرا قد مااقدر..........

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> فـــــــــــــــــــــــــديتج والله يارعبــوووتي والله إنــــــــج غاليه عـــندي
> 
> وان شاءالله يومين وبـــــــدخل معااااج في ها الحمله 
> 
> والله يووفقنا ويقدرناااا على طاااااااااعته




فدييييييييتج يا ضيووووووووه ,,, 

خلاص نترياااااااج في انظمام إلي الحمله ^^

بتكونين 3 مشتركه ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> يزاج الله خير أختي والله يثبتنا واياج ع الطاعة ...
> 
> وانا واصلة الجزء 25 وان شاء الله بديتها من اسبوع عقب ما أخلصها ببدء في ختمة ثانية ...



حلووووووو .. عطينا تقريرج اليومي .. وهذي راااااابع مشترررررركه ..

اشكركككككم يا بنات ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> فكرة حلوة وانا وياكم




وانتي خامس مشتركه 

اللهم زززيد وباااااااارك ولولز :Big Grin: 

وناااااااسه يوم حد يكون وياك ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ماشاء الله فكره خطيرررررررررة 
> 
> صح كلامج المفروض أن نختم القرآن دايما فرمضان وبعد رمضان مب بس عشان أجر التلاوه عشان نتدبر كلام الله عز وجل ونطبقه في حياتنا 
> 
> يزاج الله خير عزيزتي



حلووووو ^^

وانتي ساددددددس مشتركه .. صحيح كلامج ..

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> يزاج الله خير أختي والله يثبتنا واياج ع الطاعة ...
> وانا الحمد بين فتره وفتره اقرا قد مااقدر..........


حلوو .. نحن بنشجعععععج ..

وان شاء الله بتختمين .. 11 ختمه او 10 ختمات.. قبل رمضان ,, 

انا متااكده ..

وانتي .. سابع مشتركه^_^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

بناااااااات .. انا اليوم قرررريت جزززززززززء ..

خلصت 26 .. 

الحمد الله رب العالمين ^+^

تقريري اليوم ..

وانتوو ؟ شوو هباااااتكم ؟؟

----------


## ملاذ الروح

أنا وصلت الجزء 26 وشكلي ان شاء الله باجر يمكن أخلصه وأبدء في الجزء 27 دايما قراتي تكون بعد صلاة الصبح وصلاة الظهر وصلاة المغرب والعشاء.

----------


## ضي عيني

يزاااااااااااااااكن الله خير خواااااااااااااتي


وهــــــــل من مزيد با الانضمااااااام في هذه الحمله

----------


## أم توتة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,


ونا بعد ان شاء الله بنظم وياكم .. 
.. بحاول اقرا كل يوم جزء .. او نص جزء ,,,



ممكن تقبلوني؟؟؟

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> أنا وصلت الجزء 26 وشكلي ان شاء الله باجر يمكن أخلصه وأبدء في الجزء 27 دايما قراتي تكون بعد صلاة الصبح وصلاة الظهر وصلاة المغرب والعشاء.



يعججججججججبني روووح الحماااااس إللي فييييييج ..

بالتوفييييييج .. حبوبه ..

يالله .. شدي حيلج ..

وخلييييج كل يوم متواجده في الموضوع

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> يزاااااااااااااااكن الله خير خواااااااااااااتي
> 
> 
> وهــــــــل من مزيد با الانضمااااااام في هذه الحمله



ضيوه فديتج شو هباتج ؟؟

يالله شدي حيلج ..

وبنات إللي يبا مرحباااابه مليون ..

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,
> 
> 
> ونا بعد ان شاء الله بنظم وياكم .. 
> .. بحاول اقرا كل يوم جزء .. او نص جزء ,,,
> 
> 
> 
> ممكن تقبلوني؟؟؟




عليج السلام

ممكن نقبلج .. اكييييييييييييييييييييييد .. مؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤكد .. ابسلوتليييييي ..

فور شووووووور .. شو بعد .. كل شي .. قلته لج حيااااااااج حبوبه ..

يالله ابدي ويانا ..^_^

ولج الاجر ان شاء الله ..

شجعيني .. واشجعج .. 

كل يوم .. خلينا نشووووووفج في هذا الموضوع

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> اناااااااااا ان شاء الله من باجر ببدا من اول لاني ما احب ابدل من النص ...
> 
> وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب ... وربي يبعد عنج كل ضيج وهم ... وعن يميع المسلمين




حيااااااااااااج الله .. .. وارحببببببج من اوسسسسسسع ابوابه ..

هلا وغلا .. ومررررحب ..

يالله من باجر .. تعالي وكتبي تقريرج اليومي ..

^_________________________________________________ _^

----------


## ملاذ الروح

> يعججججججججبني روووح الحماااااس إللي فييييييج ..
> 
> بالتوفييييييج .. حبوبه ..
> 
> يالله .. شدي حيلج ..
> 
> وخلييييج كل يوم متواجده في الموضوع


هذا من فضل ربي ...

وصلت الجزء 27 وان شاء الله أخلصه اليوم

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


**


*ماشاء الله عليج رعبوبه*

*مبادره جميله ورائعه منج* 

*عسى ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويقدرج ع طاعته وحسن عبادته انتي وخواتي المشاركات فالحمله*

*ان شاء الله راح اكون معاكم فالحمله*


* ويالله همتكم يا بنات اسعوا لكسب الأجر* 

*يزاكن الله كل الخير*

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

تشجيعا منا لج 


ان شاءالله راح يتثبت الموضوع  :Smile: 


بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييق

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

مرحب
يزاج الله خير الغلا
وانا يبالي
والتسجيل وياكم ان شاء الله
بس انا ببدا من يوم السبت بأذن الله
وقد مااقدر بقرأ...


عساج الينه يارب
انا ادري اني مقصره
بس على الاقل
شي يغطي على شي
وتزيد حسناتنا يارب

تسلمين الغلا

----------


## العهود111

ما شااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييييكن 
اووه نسيييت .. السلام عليكم 

شحالكن وعساكن بخير ..

وربي يجزاكن كل خير وخاصة أنتي يا رعبوبة على الفكرة الجهنمية ..

لو إنا تأخرنا وما شفنا الموضوع من قبل بس بعده ما فات الفوت ..

أتمنى تضيفوني معاكم في اللسته (لسته حملة قراءة القرآن يومياً )

وان شاااء الله راح أبدأ معاكم من يوم الجمعة .. وواصلة على ما أعتقد الجزء 18 وبكمل منه ..

بس عندي اقتراح لو نسوي مسابقة عشان نشجع بعض أكثر ونخلي في يوم معين ان من هاليوم نبدأ كلنا ختمة يديدة ونشوف كل وحدة من عقبها وين وصلت .. بيكون في تنافس أكثر بما إن الكل توهم بادييين من يديد والكل راح يقرا أكثر عشان تفوز هي وتخلص قبل .. 

يعني مثل شهر رمضان يوم يبدأ الشهر يبدوون كل الناس من البداية يقروون وتحس ان كأن في تحدي بينهم ومسابقة ومنافسة الكل يبى يكون هو أكثر وااحد قرى ومافي أحد غلبه في القراية ..

شو رايكن ؟؟

وأسأل الله العظيم لي وللجميع السداد والتوفيق ويجمعنا في الفردوس الأعلى في جنته اللهم آمييين .

----------


## ملاذ الروح

وصلت الجزء ا29 وان شاء الله ان الله راد بحاول أختمه الليلة

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

كيف اقرا وانا يتني ست الحسن والدلال اليوم ..؟؟^^  :Frown:

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> هذا من فضل ربي ...
> 
> وصلت الجزء 27 وان شاء الله أخلصه اليوم



الحمد الله ..

مبروك حبوبه 

وفي تقدم ان شاء الله

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> 
> 
> **
> 
> 
> *ماشاء الله عليج رعبوبه*
> 
> *مبادره جميله ورائعه منج* 
> ...



فشفشه .. يسعدني انج انظممتي لنا ..

وحياج الله ..

وخبرينا بتقريرج اليومي^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> تشجيعا منا لج 
> 
> 
> ان شاءالله راح يتثبت الموضوع 
> 
> 
> بالتوفييييييييييييييييييييييق



الله يوفق الجميــــــــع ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> مرحب
> يزاج الله خير الغلا
> وانا يبالي
> والتسجيل وياكم ان شاء الله
> بس انا ببدا من يوم السبت بأذن الله
> وقد مااقدر بقرأ...
> 
> 
> عساج الينه يارب
> ...

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ما شااااااااااااااء الله عليييييييييييكن 
> اووه نسيييت .. السلام عليكم 
> 
> شحالكن وعساكن بخير ..
> 
> وربي يجزاكن كل خير وخاصة أنتي يا رعبوبة على الفكرة الجهنمية ..
> 
> لو إنا تأخرنا وما شفنا الموضوع من قبل بس بعده ما فات الفوت ..
> 
> ...



انا مواااااااااااااااافقه في كل شي .. قلتيه ..

بس إذا وحده عندها ظروف ولا يتها ست الحسن والجمال >> عقولة سباني حبك .. هني مشكله لولولز :Big Grin: 

خبرينا بتقريرج اليومي ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> وصلت الجزء ا29 وان شاء الله ان الله راد بحاول أختمه الليلة


ماشاء الله عليييييييييييييييج سبقتيني لوووول

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> كيف اقرا وانا يتني ست الحسن والدلال اليوم ..؟؟^^



افااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

يوم تخلص ,, ابدي ويانا اوجيج ؟

----------


## رعبوبة العين

من ويومين .. قابظتني عياااااااااااازه بالقوووووووو ,, والله اني كل ما ايي ابا اقرا .. ماقراا  :Frown:  حتى اهملت الموضوع  :Frown: 

وجان انقهر من نفسي 

يوم الاحد بتاريخ 27-10 .. قلت بقرا جزء

خلصت 27 الحمد الله

واليوم بعد صلاة الفير بحاول اخص 28 .. 

وانتو شو اخباركم ؟؟

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

وييييييييييييييييين الهمه بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اات

الي تبا الأجر يالله لاتخلن الشيطان يلعب فمخوخكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ

انا مأجزه ان شاء الله من اخلص بكمل  :Smile: 

في ميزان حسناااااااااااااااااتكن

----------


## ملاذ الروح

رعبوبة خلج قوية وحريصة ولا تتهاونين 

الحمدلله أنا يوم السبت ختمت وبديت في نفس اليوم واصله الحين الجزء الثالث

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

رعبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبه فديتج كلنا نتعايز ..

بس شدي الهمه حبيبي شديهــــا

ومن اخلص من هاااالدبه ..........الـد .......... راح ابدأ

ابـــــــــــــــــى.. اقرا بس شسوي ,, > < ....

عساج الينه يااااا رعبوبه العين انتي والكل..

^^

واعوذ بالله من الشيطااااان الرجيــــــــــ / ــــــــم>>حد يتعوذ من نفسه هع

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> وييييييييييييييييين الهمه بناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اات
> 
> الي تبا الأجر يالله لاتخلن الشيطان يلعب فمخوخكن خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> 
> انا مأجزه ان شاء الله من اخلص بكمل 
> 
> في ميزان حسناااااااااااااااااتكن




عندج اياهن فشفشه ,, 

صدق وينهن ,, ماشوف حد .. منهن .. :Frown: 

افاااا يا بنات ,, مكان هذا العشم فيييييكن  :Frown:

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> رعبوبة خلج قوية وحريصة ولا تتهاونين 
> 
> الحمدلله أنا يوم السبت ختمت وبديت في نفس اليوم واصله الحين الجزء الثالث



ماشاء الله ماشاء الله عليج ..

اللهم لا حسد اللهم لا حسد ..

ماشاء الله عليج ..

الله يقوووويج ياربي .. وهذي اول ختمه لج .. ماشاء الله ..

وباديه في الختمه الثانيه ^^

^____________^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> رعبوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووبه فديتج كلنا نتعايز ..
> 
> بس شدي الهمه حبيبي شديهــــا
> 
> ومن اخلص من هاااالدبه ..........الـد .......... راح ابدأ
> 
> ابـــــــــــــــــى.. اقرا بس شسوي ,, > < ....
> 
> عساج الينه يااااا رعبوبه العين انتي والكل..
> ...


هيه والله كلناا نتعااااااااييييييييييييييزز 

بس نحااااااااول ,, 

خخخ الله يعينج .. ياختي غلسه الست الهانم  :Frown:  اف اف 

يارب .. 

خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ,, حاله انتي اونه .. اعوذ بالله .. 

تسلمين .. حبوبه ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

السلام عليكم .. 

تاريخ اليوم 27-10-2008

يصادف يوم الاثنين ::

الحمد الله الحمد الله .. 

بفضل ربي ,, سبحانه ثم بفضل ,, دزتكم الموقره>> خخخ ( تقصد دعمكم ) :Big Grin: 

قرررررريت ,, 28 وخلصصصصصصصصته .. الححححححححمد الله ..


وانتو شو همتكم ؟؟ 

إللي مأجزات لا حرج عليهن << نبا نفضحهن خخخخخخخخ

وإللي هب مأجزات شو يترين ؟؟ ها ها ؟؟!!!!

----------


## نوح الحمام

الله يجمعنا دايما على الخير و طاعته ..أمين يار ب :Sha2:

----------


## ملاذ الروح

الحمدلله وصلت الجزء الثامن...

----------


## أم توتة

بنات اليوم خلصت الجزء العاااااااااشر .. رجعت من اجازتي الحمدلله

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*ام توووووووووته  الله يعطيج العافيه الغلا في ميزان حسنااااااااتج


انا بعد رجعت من اجااااااااااااااااازتي واخيرا خخخخخخخ

كنت واصله الجزء السابع عشر 

خلصته ولله الحمد 

وقريت سورة الكهف  والحمدلله 


ويالله يا بنات (

وفي ذلك فليتنافس المتنافسون )

حلو الواحد يتنافس لكسب الأجر وخاصه هالايام  

نبي تفاعل خواتي مب للتفاخر 

للتشجيع ونحط ايدينا فإيد بعض ونحاول قدر الامكان ان نختم القرآن لو فكل شهر مره شي احسن من لاشي

ويالله همتكم  

وفي ميزان حسناتكم خواتي*

----------


## أم توتة

مشكوووووووووورة حبيبتي على التشجيع ,,


جزاج الله خير حبوبة .. ان شاء الله دايما نحط ادينا ف ايدين بعض في طاعته سبحانه

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> الله يجمعنا دايما على الخير و طاعته ..أمين يار ب


امين يا رب العالمين ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> الحمدلله وصلت الجزء الثامن...


ماشاء الله علييييييج يا ملااااذ الروووووح ,, تعجبييييييييني ,, وعسى دوووووم على هذا الموااااااال ,, واحسسسسسسن ,, ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> بنات اليوم خلصت الجزء العاااااااااشر .. رجعت من اجازتي الحمدلله


ماشاء الله علييييييج ^^ .. ان شاء الله .. دوم ,, وخلج ويانا , على طوووول ,, وكل حد يشجع الثاني ,, 

^_^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> *ام توووووووووته  الله يعطيج العافيه الغلا في ميزان حسنااااااااتج
> 
> 
> انا بعد رجعت من اجااااااااااااااااازتي واخيرا خخخخخخخ
> 
> كنت واصله الجزء السابع عشر 
> 
> خلصته ولله الحمد 
> 
> ...


فشفشه ,, ماشاء الله عليييييييج .. 

صح .. هالايااااام مبروكه ..

وخلنا نشجع بعض .. .. صدقوني ,, انا ماقبضت عمري إلا يوم شفتكم . متشجعين .. وحسيت انه عندي جماعه .. تشجعني ,, ودوم ويايه,, ومن بديت ,, اقرا قران حسيت براحه فضيعه ,, قبل كنت دوم اضيييج ,, واحس بملل ,, :Frown:  بس احينه الحمد الله , ,

----------


## رعبوبة العين

آحيــــــــــــــــــــــــم آحيـــــــــــــــــم ..

اليوم ,, الجمعه ,, يصادف 31-10-2008 ,, 

الحمممممممد الله ,, خلصت ختمــــــــــــــه في هذا الشهر ^_________________^

كان المفروض اخلص امس ,, 

بس امس ,, رديت من دكتور الاسنان ,, زر عليه التقويم ع ضريساتي خخخ ,, وصدعت فما رمت اقرا امس

وع فكره بديت في ختمه يديده استعداداَ لشهـــــــــر 11 ,^^

ويالله بنات ,, 

احينه ملاذ الروح ختمت وحده 

وانا بعد ختمت ختمه وحده ..

الباقي ؟ شو هباتكم ..؟؟

خلوو همتكم ..في العلالي ,^^ 

وواقررو القرااااااان ^_____^

خويتكم رعبوبة العين

----------


## العهود111

ما شاااااااااااااء الله عليييييييكن
سمحلي تأخرت وما تميت أكتب التقرير اليومي ..

بس ابليس أعوذ بالله منه شاطر اتكاسلت عدتني رعبوبة >>> هههههههههههههههههههههه

بس ما شاااء الله عليكن عيني عليكن باااردة 

والله يوم شفت كل وحدة وين واصلة وكل وحدة في اليوم الواحد كم تقرا استحيت من عمري اني بعدني ما خلصت الجزء اللي أنا فيه ..

بس ما عليه ان شااء الله بركب لي توربو (تزويد ) وبتيكن العلوم الزينة ان شاااء الله ..

والله صدق ما شاااء الله يوم تحس حد معاك تتشجع أكثر وتزيد العزيمة عندك ..

الله يجمعنا عالخير دوووم ويجمعنا في الفردوس الاعلى لجنته قولن آمييييييييييين 

^_*

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

الحمدلله ..


واااصله الجزء السااااااااابع 


عقبال ماااااا اقراه باجر

لان اليوم قريت الساااااااااادس

ومثل ماقريت 

" الحسنات يذهبن السيئات "

وانا سيئاااااااااااااتي أستغفر الله كثيره

خصوصا لساااااني محد ييب السيئات غيره > <..


نشوفكم باجر =)

وان شاء الله ما أتكاسل

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

دخلني يني مطوع
مادري ..
مستغربه من عمري
تفلن علي خخخ

خلصت الجزء السابع ..

وجان زين كل يوم اقرا اكثر من جزء


والله هالموضوع شجعني وايد
وووووووووووووووووووووويارب كله بحسناااااات صاحبه الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ما شاااااااااااااء الله عليييييييكن
> سمحلي تأخرت وما تميت أكتب التقرير اليومي ..
> 
> بس ابليس أعوذ بالله منه شاطر اتكاسلت عدتني رعبوبة >>> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس ما شاااء الله عليكن عيني عليكن باااردة 
> 
> والله يوم شفت كل وحدة وين واصلة وكل وحدة في اليوم الواحد كم تقرا استحيت من عمري اني بعدني ما خلصت الجزء اللي أنا فيه ..
> 
> ...



ههههههه ,, شفتي انا اشطــــــــــــرر عنج لولوز :Big Grin: 

يالله يالله ركبي .. هدرز وتوربووو .. ونايترس خخخخخ .. عشان تقرين لولوز:]

يالله نتريا ,, تقريرج اليومي ^.^

----------


## ملاذ الروح

> آحيــــــــــــــــــــــــم آحيـــــــــــــــــم ..
> 
> اليوم ,, الجمعه ,, يصادف 31-10-2008 ,, 
> 
> الحمممممممد الله ,, خلصت ختمــــــــــــــه في هذا الشهر ^_________________^
> 
> كان المفروض اخلص امس ,, 
> 
> بس امس ,, رديت من دكتور الاسنان ,, زر عليه التقويم ع ضريساتي خخخ ,, وصدعت فما رمت اقرا امس
> ...


الله يعطيج العافية والله يثبتنا واياكم في حفظ كتابه ويجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول ويتبعون أحسنه

بالنسبة لي يالغالية أنا ختمت في الشهر اللي طاف ختمتين. هذا بالنسبة لشوال / وأكتوبر

والحين بادية في شهر ذي القعدة / نوفمبر وانا الحين في الجزء 15/ أتمنى أخلص وأبدا في الثانية..

وبالتوفيق للجميع....

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

شحالكن خواتي شو همتكن  :Smile:  عساكن بخييييييييييييير


الحمدلله بفضل من الله سبحانه خلصت الجزء الثامن عشر

وان شاء الله عقب بقرا وبحاول قد ما اقدر اني اخلص الجزء العشرين

والله يثبتنا ع طاعته وحسن عبادته  :Smile: 

ويزاكن الله كل الخييييييييييييير وفي ميزان حسناااااااااااتكن ياااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## فديتني عيناويه

ما شاء الله عليكن 

تف تف تف عن الحسد 

احم انا بس ختمت ف رمضان ولين الحين ما ختمت وااخزيااااه 

احم احم و الحين انا بشترك معاكن عشان اعرف اختم اكثر عن مره 

والحين انا عندي عذر احم ما اقدر اقرا بس ان شاء الله 

بعد يومين ببدا معاكن 

وانا ف الجزء الثاني ^_____________*

----------


## ّ~مريومّ~ّ

ان شالله راااااااح اشااااااارك وياكن 
والله يقدرنا ويثبتناااا ع طااااااعته  :Smile:

----------


## اشواق نونا

يزاج الله خير

----------


## الهوجاس

*يسرني جدا ,’ و يسعدني كثيرا أن اكون بصحبتكم ,’ و أمد يدي لايديكم ,’ لانال شرف قراءة القران ,’

و لأنال ماقاله الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم : "عليك بتلاوة القرآن فإنه نور لك في الأرض وذكر لك في السماء" رواه ابن عباس

أعاننا الله على تلاوة كتابه ,’ و ختمه 

و جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذه الحملة المباركة ,’


,’

’,

سبحان الله و بحمده
سبحان ربي العظيم*

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

خلصت الجزء الثامن

وعقبال التاسع

ادري تاخرت 

بس شسوي

ظروفي هاليومين بيزي شوي^-^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> الله يعطيج العافية والله يثبتنا واياكم في حفظ كتابه ويجعلنا ممن يستمعون القول ويتبعون أحسنه
> 
> بالنسبة لي يالغالية أنا ختمت في الشهر اللي طاف ختمتين. هذا بالنسبة لشوال / وأكتوبر
> 
> والحين بادية في شهر ذي القعدة / نوفمبر وانا الحين في الجزء 15/ أتمنى أخلص وأبدا في الثانية..
> 
> وبالتوفيق للجميع....



ماشاء الله عليج تبارك الرحمن ,, اللهم اللهم لاحسد , ماشاااااااااااء الله عليييييييييج ,, 

الله يثبتج ,, ويعينج على طاعته ^^

اشكرررررر فففففففنننننننننننج حبـــــــــووووووبه ,, 

تعطيني دافع اني انافسج ^^

ولا تقطعينااااااااااا ^,^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> شحالكن خواتي شو همتكن  عساكن بخييييييييييييير
> 
> 
> الحمدلله بفضل من الله سبحانه خلصت الجزء الثامن عشر
> 
> وان شاء الله عقب بقرا وبحاول قد ما اقدر اني اخلص الجزء العشرين
> 
> ...



عليج السلام والرحمه,,

بخير يعلج الخير ومن جداج ؟

ماشاء الله عليييييييج ,, الله يقويج ويثبتج ويعينج ع طاعةالرحمن ,, 

وخلينا دوووووووووووم على اااطلااااااااع بيديـــــــدج ^,^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ما شاء الله عليكن 
> 
> تف تف تف عن الحسد 
> 
> احم انا بس ختمت ف رمضان ولين الحين ما ختمت وااخزيااااه 
> 
> احم احم و الحين انا بشترك معاكن عشان اعرف اختم اكثر عن مره 
> 
> والحين انا عندي عذر احم ما اقدر اقرا بس ان شاء الله 
> ...




العيناويه هذي فرصه لج انج تتشجعين,, وصدقيني كل يوم جزء ,, ماياخذ منج وووووقت , 

ونتريا يومياتج في قراية القران ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ان شالله راااااااح اشااااااارك وياكن 
> والله يقدرنا ويثبتناااا ع طااااااعته


حيااااااااج الله ,,

ولنا الشرف يا مريوووووومه ..

تعالي انضمي ويانا واقري ويانا .. 

وكله هذا بيكون ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> يزاج الله خير


مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> *يسرني جدا ,’ و يسعدني كثيرا أن اكون بصحبتكم ,’ و أمد يدي لايديكم ,’ لانال شرف قراءة القران ,’
> 
> و لأنال ماقاله الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم : "عليك بتلاوة القرآن فإنه نور لك في الأرض وذكر لك في السماء" رواه ابن عباس
> 
> أعاننا الله على تلاوة كتابه ,’ و ختمه 
> 
> و جزاكم الله ألف خير على هذه الحملة المباركة ,’
> 
> 
> ...




حياااااااااج الله يا حبوبه ,, 

ويسعدنا انج اشتركتي ويانا حبوبه ..

ونتريا تواجدج الداااااائم في الموضوع ^^

ونتريا يومياتج يا كتكوته ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> خلصت الجزء الثامن
> 
> وعقبال التاسع
> 
> ادري تاخرت 
> 
> بس شسوي
> 
> ظروفي هاليومين بيزي شوي^-^




عاااشااااااااااااات سباني حبك ..

حيوووووووهاااااا ..

لا لا حاولي . لو شويه .. مب شرط تخلصين جزء في اليوم اقري على الاقل صفحتين بس المهم ا تقطعييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين القراااااااااااااااااان ^,^

ونتريا يومياتتتتتتج . الغلا ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

فرحتوني ,,

واااااايد ,, 

وماشاء الله لاحظت في حضور كبير من العضوات ,, 

وكذالك اشتركو عدنا بنات يداد ,, وعسى ان شاء الله دووووووووم في تقدم ,, 

انا حاليا ,, عندي عذر شرعي ,,احـــــــــم ( فهمتو صح؟)

عشان جي بس بتابعكم ,, من بعيد لبعيد ^,^

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


الحمدلله خلصت الجزء الثامن والتاسع

وبديت بالعشرين  :Smile:  


والله يوفقني ع ختم القرآن يااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## $فاطمة$

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته،،،،

جزا الله صاحب الفكرة الطيبة خير الجزاء وأن معكم يإذن الله بس خبروني متى؟؟؟

أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

*اختي فاطمه

يا مرحباج عيوني فالحمله

تقدرين تبدين من اليوم عادي اهم شي انج تحاولين قد ماتقدرين انج تختمين القرآن لو فالشهر مره ونحن نتمنى ان يكون اكثر عن مره 

الحمله مسوينها عسب مانهاجر القرآن لان هالفتره كثرت المشاغل وصار الوقت ضيج 

وماصار عندنا وقت عسب نقرا ولو صفحه وحده

فالحمله تساعدنا على ان نقرا ونواضب عالقرايه 

بفضل من الله سبحانه وفضلت الاخت الغاليه رعبوبه انبث فروحنا الحماس على القرايه 

 والله يثبتنا ع طاعته وحسن عبادته يااارب ويجعل القرآن الكريم شفيع لنا يوم القيامه

وفي ميزان حسناتكم يارب*

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> الحمدلله خلصت الجزء الثامن والتاسع
> 
> وبديت بالعشرين  
> 
> 
> والله يوفقني ع ختم القرآن يااااااااااااااااااارب




بارك الله فيييييج .. ويزاج الله خيـــــــــررر

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته،،،،
> 
> جزا الله صاحب الفكرة الطيبة خير الجزاء وأن معكم يإذن الله بس خبروني متى؟؟؟
> 
> أستغفر الله الذي لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم وأتوب إليه



عليج السلام والرحمة ..

حبوبه .. ابدي من احينه اقري كل يوم جزء قد ماتقدرين ,, بيحــــــــث آخر شهر 11 تكونين مخلصه وخاتمه ..

وكل شهر سويي جي .. 

لو كل شهر سويتي جي .. قبل رمضان تقريبا بتكونين خاتمه 9 او 10 ختمااااااات بأذن الله 

وكل هذا في ميزان حسناتج الغلا ^,^

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

السلاااااااااااام عليكم صباياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


الحمدلله خلصت الجزء العشرووووووووووون

وبدش واحد وعشرووووووووووووووووون


وين همتكن بنااااااااااااااااااااات  :Smile:

----------


## فديتني عيناويه

الحين انا ف الجزء الثالث 

و الحمدلله ان شاء الله اليوم اخلصه 

^_*

----------


## العهود111

> السلاااااااااااام عليكم صباياااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> 
> الحمدلله خلصت الجزء العشرووووووووووون
> 
> وبدش واحد وعشرووووووووووووووووون
> 
> 
> وين همتكن بنااااااااااااااااااااات


أنا مثلج فشفاشة ..
وبحاول أخلصه هالكم يوم بإذن الله ..

----------


## حبگ سبانيے

ادري تاخرت 

خلصت التاسع

ببدا بالعاشر ان شاء الله : )

----------


## ملاذ الروح

انا وصلت للجزء 19 ومتوقفة حالي بسبة العذر .. وان شاء الله كلها كم يوم وأبدء

الله يعطيكم العافية والله يثبتنا

----------


## نبضة أمل

ماشاء الله عليج يا رعبوبه...زين انج فكرتي بهذي الفكره

وأتمنى من رب العالمين يسهل علينا قراءة القرآن

وياااارب أختم ثلاث مرات كل شهر على الأقل قراءة القرآن من أفضل الأعمال بعد الصلوات الخمس
وقيام الليل....

بشارك وياكن ابتداء من يوم الجمعه...وبشجع نفسي وبشجعكن

سلاااااامي لكن

----------


## عذبه الروح

عادي اشترك وياكن

----------


## كوكب_الشرق

ونا بعد .. اشترك معاكم..

----------


## العهود111

هلا ومرحبا فيكن خواتي بالعكس أكييد عاادي نحن نبا نكون أكثر عشان نشجع بعض اكثر 
والحين وصلت الجزء 23 أدري اني متأخرة واااايد بس ان شااء الله بشد الهمة
والسمووووحة من فترة ما دخلت عندكن وحطيت التقرير

----------


## أم رشود

جزاج الله خير أختي .. والله يوفقنا وياج لما يحب ويرضى

----------


## فشفاشه_AD

انا بعد متأخره وايد المفروض اخلص جم جزء هالفتره

الله يلعن الشيطان

ان شاء الله بحاول اخلص  :Smile:  دعواااااااااتكن

----------


## نبضة أمل

فشفاشه_AD
الله يهديج ...مب زين تلعنين الشيطان...مطلوب منا نحن المسلمين بس نستعيذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم

الله ييسر أمورج ويسهل عليج قراءة القرآن الكريم

اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلاً...وأنت تجعل الحزن إذا شئت سهلاً

نعم يا بنات شدن الهمه...وشدوني معاكن...اليوم وصلت الجزء العشرين
ويااارب نختمه كما يحب ربنا ويرضى

لا تتكاسلن أعرف الدنيا مشاغل...وكل جزء من القرآن يستغرق منا 30 دقيقة أو أقل
ولا تنسن اليوم الجمعه نقرأ سورة الكهف ونكثر الصلاة على نبينا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم

وآخر دعوانا إن الحمدالله رب العالمين

----------


## العهود111

وصلت الجزء 24 الحمدلله 
واللهم صلي وسلم على سيدنا محمد

----------


## جميريه1

أنا بعد بشترك معاكم لأن وااايد مقصره

----------


## 7or al3yn

a very nice idea ro3boba thanks ever so much for encoureging us to learn the quran

----------


## رافعة الراس

لووو انها متاخره بس انا بعد بدخل معاكن ممكن؟؟

----------


## رعبوبة العين

QUOTE=فديتني عيناويه;9355223]الحين انا ف الجزء الثالث 

و الحمدلله ان شاء الله اليوم اخلصه 

^_*[/QUOTE]

شدي حيييييييلجج 
^___^ حبوبه ..





> ادري تاخرت 
> 
> خلصت التاسع
> 
> ببدا بالعاشر ان شاء الله : )


يب يب تأخررررررتي لوووول ..

شدي حيلج دبوتي ^,^





> انا وصلت للجزء 19 ومتوقفة حالي بسبة العذر .. وان شاء الله كلها كم يوم وأبدء
> 
> الله يعطيكم العافية والله يثبتنا


^________^ ماشاء الله علييييييييج .. الله يوفقج ياربي

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ماشاء الله عليج يا رعبوبه...زين انج فكرتي بهذي الفكره
> 
> وأتمنى من رب العالمين يسهل علينا قراءة القرآن
> 
> وياااارب أختم ثلاث مرات كل شهر على الأقل قراءة القرآن من أفضل الأعمال بعد الصلوات الخمس
> وقيام الليل....
> 
> بشارك وياكن ابتداء من يوم الجمعه...وبشجع نفسي وبشجعكن
> 
> سلاااااامي لكن


حيااااااااااج بينا ,, 
حبوبه وشدي حيييييللللج ..

^______^

ونبا تقريرج الييييييومي ...

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> عادي اشترك وياكن



اكيــــــــــــــــــــــد

حيااااااااااااااج مايبلهااااااا .استأذاااااااااااااااااان ..

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> ونا بعد .. اشترك معاكم..



حياااااااج ..

مايبلهااا ,, استأذااااااااان .. 
اصلللللللن ..


^.^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> هلا ومرحبا فيكن خواتي بالعكس أكييد عاادي نحن نبا نكون أكثر عشان نشجع بعض اكثر 
> والحين وصلت الجزء 23 أدري اني متأخرة واااايد بس ان شااء الله بشد الهمة
> والسمووووحة من فترة ما دخلت عندكن وحطيت التقرير




يالله عهووووووووود شددددي حيلج ياحبوبه ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> جزاج الله خير أختي .. والله يوفقنا وياج لما يحب ويرضى



حبوبه تعالي واشتركي ويانا ^,^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> انا بعد متأخره وايد المفروض اخلص جم جزء هالفتره
> 
> الله يلعن الشيطان
> 
> ان شاء الله بحاول اخلص  دعواااااااااتكن




فشفووووووووووشه ..

يالله شدي حيلج ^^ دبوه

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> أنا بعد بشترك معاكم لأن وااايد مقصره


حياااااااااااج .. يا حبوبه ..

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> a very nice idea ro3boba thanks ever so much for encoureging us to learn the quran



^.^

تعالي واشتركي .. ويانا ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> لووو انها متاخره بس انا بعد بدخل معاكن ممكن؟؟



اكييييييييد اكيييييييييد رفوعتـــــــي حياااااااااااج .. 

^______^

----------


## bnt albahrain

انا ابشترك وياكن بالحمله بعد
بس ببدي من جديد 
والحمدلله دوم اقرا وما اقطع ولا شي

----------


## دلوعي

صدق يوم قلتي فكره جهنيمه

جزاج الله خير الجزاء

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> انا ابشترك وياكن بالحمله بعد
> بس ببدي من جديد 
> والحمدلله دوم اقرا وما اقطع ولا شي


حيااااااااااااج كتكوووووووته  :Smile: 

وخبرينا دووووووم بيووووووومج الحلووو وكم توصلين عشان نحن نتشجع ^.^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> صدق يوم قلتي فكره جهنيمه
> 
> جزاج الله خير الجزاء


حياج حبوبه ويانا ^,^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

هلا بنوتااااااااااااااااااااااااااات .. :12 (55): 

شحالكم .. ؟؟ علوم القرآآآآآآآآآن وياكم ؟؟!!! :Wink: 

انا هالشهر .. الصراحه .. وايد مقصرررررررره .. :12 (1):  :12 (15): 

في حق تلاوة القران ++ في حق دراسة الايلسسس  :12 (8): .. في الكل مقصره ..


توني صليت . العصر وقبظت القران .. تخيلو شو خلصت  :Frown:  الجزءء الاول ..

صددددددق اني افششششششششل  :Frown:  

وبديت في الجزء الثاني ..

ان شاء الله قبل لا ارقد بخلص الجزء الثاني ..

 :Frown:  مادري ليش احس انه ماشي وووووقت 

بحاول في هذا الشهر اني اوصل على الاقل الجزء 15  :Frown:  وبكمل الباقي في الشهر الياي ^^

----------


## روح الصدى

فكره وايد حلوه وانا واياكم .... انا الحين في جزء 27 وإنشاء الله آخرشهر بخلص

----------


## ملكان

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللّة وبركات,,,


بخبركم عن طريقة قراءتي اليومية للقران,,, الحمدللة من فضل ربي علية ,,كملت اكثر عن اربع 

سنوات,,,( صدقيني اذا اتكملين شهر وااحد منضبطة,,,كوني علي ثقة انة كل شي فيج اتبرمج انة يقري 

القران كل يوم,,,,ولا تنسون الحديث القدسي بما معناة,,, كل ماتقربت من ربج مسافة اشوية ربي يتقرب

منج مسافة اكبر..... ودايما خلي في بالج اذا قريت القران كل يوم,,, ربي بيحفظج,,الواحد شو يبغي اكثر

عن شي,,,,


طريقتي,,, قولوا ماشاءاللّة اول ,,العين حق لاتزعلون,,

قبل اذن الفجر تقريبا بساعة ونص,,,اصلي ثلاث ركعات,,, في كل ركعة اقرا جزء,,طبعا وانا اميودة 
المصحف,,

واذا شي وقت اقرا جزء او اثنين,,,او اني ايود المسباح واسبح,,,

ع فكرة الجزء الواحد اخلصة في ثلث سااعة,,,, انت بعد تقدرين ع كثر ما تختمين,,, 

ملحوظة مهمة,,,

طريقتي كد منزلتنها في موضوع سابق,,,ورديت وكتبيتها في ها الموضوع ,,عشاان نتشجع
كلنا ونقرا القران,,,

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> فكره وايد حلوه وانا واياكم .... انا الحين في جزء 27 وإنشاء الله آخرشهر بخلص



حلو شدي حيلج ^.^

ونبا تقرير يومي .. عنج ^^

----------


## رعبوبة العين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللّة وبركات,,,
> 
> 
> بخبركم عن طريقة قراءتي اليومية للقران,,, الحمدللة من فضل ربي علية ,,كملت اكثر عن اربع 
> 
> سنوات,,,( صدقيني اذا اتكملين شهر وااحد منضبطة,,,كوني علي ثقة انة كل شي فيج اتبرمج انة يقري 
> 
> القران كل يوم,,,,ولا تنسون الحديث القدسي بما معناة,,, كل ماتقربت من ربج مسافة اشوية ربي يتقرب
> 
> ...


صدددددقج ... بحاول اني انش قبل الاذاااااان 

بسوي شراتج بجرب اني ارقد اليوم من وقت .. وبظبط الساعه ..

بشوف إذا بتظبط ويايه ..

انزين ماخبرتينا وين موصله ..

خلج دوم ع تواصل ويانا ^.^

عشان تشجعينا ونشجعج بعد  :Smile:

----------


## رعبوبة العين

الحمدالله ..

خلصت البقرررره ^.^

وبديت في آل عمران ..

واليوم ان شاء الله بخلص آل عمران .. 

وانتو علوووووووومكم ^.^

----------


## أسامي تشان

السلام عليكم

انا بخبركم وين واصله

سورة ال عمران

استوووووووووووووويت وايد بطيئه ومقصره ولا اقرا وااايد

ان شاء الله الى الامام دائما وبتشجيعكن

----------


## نبضة أمل

وصلت 27 
ان شاء الله اول ما اغتسل أستانف القراءه
يلا بنات هذا شهر فضيل...شدن الحيل

ويرزقنا كلنا من فضله اللهم آمين

----------


## نبضة أمل

كان المفروض أختمه اليوم
بس قدر الله وما شاء فعل

ونسمع عنكن

----------


## الوحداويه83

وانا وياااكن 

لاني اختربت على قوولتج خخخخخخخخخخ 

بس كم نقرا في اليووم ؟ ولا كل وحده واللي تقدر عليه ؟

----------


## اللبوه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 0000000000000000000000000000000000000هلا والله برعبوبتنا الغاليه صح اني دخلت وااااااااااااايد متأخره بس وايد جبيت الفكره الجهنميه بأ\ن الله بكون وياكم والله يقدرني واحصل الوقت لأن عياااااااااااااااااالي ربي يحفظهم ماخ\ين وقتي كله بس فكرتج حركتني وبصراحه فيني العزيمه وربي يقدرني00000000000000000000000000شدوا حيلكم ياحريم ويابنات وربي يقدرنا على فعل الخير يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## uae وبس

مشكورة رعبوبة على هذي الفكرة الغاوية بس انا وايد متاخرة 
والحمدلله واصلة الجزء الثاني والعشرين

----------


## faa2

بارك الله فيج
عزيزتي وموفقه بإذن الله

----------


## حلاااااااايم

وانا ببدا وياكم ان شاء الله
ويزاااااااااج الله الف خير

----------


## om-al7la84

الله يوفقكم

----------


## هيما

الله ايسر لج وعقبال ماتختمينه غيبا

----------


## العنود راك

انا واصله فى الجزء 11

----------


## o0odhabio0

بكون وياكن وببدا من اليوم

محتاجة الصحبة الصالحه

ربي يوفقنا أجمعين

وشكرا رعبوبة العين على هذي الفكره وجعلها في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## دلوعة 2008

الحد لله انا كل سنه في رمضان اختم مره وعافانا الله الضمير ميت وعادي وكنت احس اني انجزت شي عظيم
بسسسسسسسسس
رمضان الماضي شديت علي نفس وضميري صحي وختمت 
خمس مرات
كل ست ايام كنت اختم مره
والحين الحمدلله كل شهر اختم مره
ونويت اني ابدأ بالحفظ من اليوم 
وفعلا حفضت عشر ايات من سورة البقره
واسأل الله الثبات
والله العظيم العمر يمر بسرعه وتتفاجئين انه مرت سنه وانتي مب حاسه
لاهين في الدنيا والسوالف اللي ماوراها فايده
ومانوقف ونفكر في العمر الايوم نسمع خبر موت حد فجأه
اللهم يامقلب القلوب والابصار ثبت قلبي علي دينك

----------


## نبض قلبي

حبيت انصحكن بمصحف القيام يعني الجزء صفحتين وايد حلووو 
انا اشتريته وسهل يعني في 3 ايام تختمينه 

وهو موجود في المكاتب الاسلاميه ب 60 درهم

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

بارك الله فيكم جميعا
والله يجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء لهمومنا وأحزاننا وشفيعا لنا وقائدنا الى جنات النعيم 
اللهم آمين

اللهم لك الحمد البارحه ختمت
ورديت مره ثانيه وان شاء الله بخلص الجزء الثاني اليوم

الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## لم ترى

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ..

يزاكم الله كل الخير ع هالحلقة الطيبة و الجهود المثمرة .. عساها بميزان حسناتكم

اعلن انضمامي للقافلة .. راح ابتدي بسورة البقرة ..

و ان شاء الله ارد و اخبركم لوين وصلت !!

استودعكم الرحمن ..

----------


## الهوجاس

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بصراحه هذا القسم قسم الراحة و طمئنينت النفس
شو احلا شي فالدنيا غير قراءت القران و ختمه 
كل شي فالدنيا ماينفع غير العمل الصالح و القران

الله يثبتنا وياكن خواتي على الطريق الصحيح

----------


## ام نهيان ..

السلام عليكم ..
جعله ربي في ميزان حسناتكم ..
الفكرة وااايد حلوة 
وببداان شاء الله من اليوم من سورة البقرة ..وبخبركم لوين وصلت

----------


## أم عبيدوحميد

يزاج الله خير 
وأنا من كمن شهر بادية وليومج هذا واصله جزء الخامس شوفي الإهمال ولكن من اليوم ببدأ وياكم 
وإن شاء الله ربي يقدرني ودعواتكم

----------


## صواغ

عزيزاتي اليوم ببدأ وياكم ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## غروب11

هالا الغاليه .. والله اني واايد مهمله ... اليهال والبيت يشلون كل الوقت .. وكم مرة ابدا اقرى قران بعدين اهمل وارد اعيد مرة ثانيه .. استغفر الله جنه شي بينفعنا في الاخره غير القران ....
شجعوووني والله ابا ابدا وياكم من الفاتحه ..... بس بعد يومين ...
والله انه االايام تمر بسرعه كل يوم اقول ابا ابدا عدل ..بس الشيطان

----------


## (قوت القلوب)

يزاج الله خير أختي والله يثبتنا واياج ع الطاعة ...

----------


## نور 2006

وانا معاكم واصله الجزء 21 وبخبركم كلما اقدر وين وصلت الله يجمعنا في الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه وجزاك الله خيرا حبيبتي على الفكره الحلوه في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام عفـراء

يزاج الله خير على هالفكره الحلوه والله جذيه بتخلينا نختم القران اكثر وانا ان شاءالله ببدا معاكم من اليوم

----------


## نور 2006

وصلت الى الجزء 23 قراءت القرآن فعلا متعه جزاك الله خيرا بكل حرف يقرأ

----------


## ام عفـراء

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اليوم واصله سوره الحجر الجزء الرابع عشر

----------


## ام سلامة..

*ماشاء الله عليج حبوبه ....
صدق فكرة جهنميه ^_^
انا ببدا معاكم ...
انا اليوم دخلت في الجزء العشرين 
وبدخل التحدي بقوة ان شاء الله ^_^*

----------


## رؤى لجين

و أنا أيضا أنظم إلى القلوب صاحبة القرآن الكريم .. شكرا رعبونة العين

أنا أنهيت اليوم الجزء 26 

و غدا سأبدأ جزء الذاريات بإن الله

تحياتي ..

----------


## الشوق اتعبني

وانا وياكم حبايبي ببدي اليوم ان شاء الله من اول جزء في قرآنا الكريم لاني ولله الحمد اتممت الختمه اليوم ^.^

ويزااج الله خير صاحبة الموضوع (( رعبوووبه العين )) ..

----------


## رؤى لجين

مرحبا بك أختي الشوق أتعبني بيننا 

و أنا انتهيت من الجزء 27 و الحمدلله

----------


## روعه باسلوبي

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليـــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم خــــــــــــــــــــــواتي
يزاكم الله ألف خير على هالحمله والله يجعل صاحبة الفكره واللي تبعوها في الفردوس الأعلى ان شاءالله
أنـــــا صـــــــراحه وايـــــــد مقصـــــــــــــره في قــــــــــــراءة القـــــــــــــــرآن وان شاءالله ان شاءالله ان شاءالله
مــــــــــن بـــــــــاجر بـــــــبدا ويــــــــــــــوم بجـــــوف عمــــري فـــي الـــــدوام فاضــــــــــــيه بـــــحاول أقرا جــزء...
واللـــــــــــــــــــــــه يتــــــــــــــــقبل منـــــــــــــا ومنـــــــــــــكم صالــــــــــــح الاعمـــــــال[CENTER][/CENTER]

----------


## نورااااني

الله يوفقنا و مششكوووووورة على الفكرة الحلوة

----------


## أرق إنسانه

الله يجزيج الخير حبيبتي
الفكرة جدا روعه
ان شاء الله اتابع وياكم
انا بقرا قران ان شاء الله بس ماظن اسجل كل يوم وين وصلت 
بخليه بيني وبين نفسي 
وبحاول كل فترة اخبركم وين وصلت واذا بديت ختمه يديده او لا..

----------


## أم ســــلامة

تسلمين يارعبوبة العين ونا بعد وياكم 
انا مقصرة وايد بقرأة القران وياكم تساعدوني أجتهد على ختم القرأن حتى من اليوم

الله يجزيج بالخير ويعطيج الف عافيه على هذه الفكرة الحلوى ترفع من حسناتنا

----------


## $ شمة $

*اللهـ يقدزنا على قراءة هالسورة العظيمة \ ~*

----------


## spring

يزاج الله كل خير .. فميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

والله فكره روووووووووعة 

ابي اكووون وياااكم ^_^

اليوم قريت الجزء الـ 25 الحمدلله .. وخلصته .. بعد صلاة الفجر صليت وقعدت اقرى الحمدلله .. 

يزاج الله خير الغالية وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شالله

----------


## ورد جـوري

ما شاء الله
الله يثبتنا وياكم يارب
الواحد ما يلتزم بسور معينه
القران كله خير

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

سوري يـآجمآعة انا كنت ملخبطة 

آللي قريته أمس كان الجزء 24 .. وفجر اليوم قريت آلجزء آلـ 25 

وان شآللهـ بعد شوي بقرى آلجزء آلـ 26 ..  :Smile:

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

الحمدلله قريت آلجزء 26 وخلصته ^^

----------


## ريم_البوادي95

تسلمين الغلا ع الموضوع

أنا واصله الجزء 20

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الـ 27 ^^

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الـ 28

بنآت وينكن .. ؟!

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الـ 29 

 :Smile:

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

ختمت آلقرآن آلحمدلله


 :Smile:

----------


## يارب يارب

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته 

انا مشتركه جديده وانا بقالى سنه فى ابو ظبى وانا كل يوم اصلى وقت بوقت وقيام الليل والضحى وبختك كل اخر شهر القران ويارب تسعدونى احفظ القران لانى فاضيه ولا معايا اطفال ولا حاجه ساعدونى احفظ القران وليكم بتعليمى حسنات

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الجزء الأول ^^

----------


## ميمي 111

لي عودة إن شاء الله ..
بصراحه تسلمين ع الموضوع المفيد وبميزان حسناتج

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الجزء الثاني ^^

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الجزء الثالث ^^

----------


## صفـ النفس ـية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ...

انا مشتركة يديدة ... فكرتج واايد عيبتني ... خصووصاا ان بسبة الدوامات و الدراسة ننشغل عن قراءة القراان او نأجله و الحمدالله انا في رمضان عزمت انه تكون عبادتي شرات ما نكون في رمضان .. و عيبني هالموضوع اصراحة حمسني و غرت منج و انا ان شاء الله بشارك ويااكم اذا شي امكانية ... و جزاج الله خير يالغاليه..

و دعواتكم ربي يثبتنااا ...

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الجزء الرااابع ^^

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الخااامس  :Smile:

----------


## .:شذى الورد:.

خلصت الساااادس

----------


## صفـ النفس ـية

السلام عليكم ...

سوري انقطعت ... امممم بس استمريت بالقراية و احين موصلة الجزء الحادي عشر........ :Smile:

----------


## أسعى للجنه

أنا ويااااكم يالغآليات الحمدلله انا أقراه بس أختمه فشهرين مره بس إن شاء الله ببدأ وياكن وكل شهر بختمه مره

----------


## موناليزالشرق

وااااايد حلو بارك الله فيج الغاليه و ثبتج ع طاعته ..

وياكم ان شاء الله .. و زين انه بنتابع وين وصلنا مع بعض ..

لأنه الشيطان يقدر على الواحد ولكن لا يقدر على الجامعة ..

ربي يحفظكم و يوفقكم خواتي ..

----------


## بنت داااري

يزاج الله خير عالفكره يارب في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## جنّـــات

وايد حلو ، وياكم ان شاء الله

----------


## كازو ترف

مشكوووووووره
أنا بعد بديت بعد رمضان

----------


## جنّـــات

للحينه بعدني ماقريت .. أحب اقرى فالليل ..

يلا شدو حيلكم خواتي فـ الله

----------


## الأنيقة2009

فكرة حلوة ومفيدة

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

وياكـــــــــــــــم ,,

من اليوم ان شاء الله ,,

----------


## صوغة7

جزاك الله الفردوس موضوع قيم ورائع ..
.
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله والله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد ..

----------


## نبضة

موفقين ان شاء الله و انا من فتره ناوية اقرا كل يوم جزء الله يوفقنا وويسر امرنا و يرحمنا في الدنيا و الاخرة و يفرج همومنا و يحبب الناس فينا ....آمين ....

----------


## ام حمدذ

الله يجزاكم كل خير ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكم واختكم ام حمد وياكم

----------


## الكرمل

فكره جميله ونبي تشجيع

----------


## بنت فهد..

جزاك الله خير

----------


## شهب

والله زين 

مشكورة اختي

----------


## h2h

فكره جميله 

وانا اليوم واصله جزء 15

----------


## وردة وبس

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم طمطوم

جزاج الله خير اختي رعبوبه 
انا وياكن ان شاء الله وببدأ من باجر 
انا شوي اطول السالفه مع الكسل والأشغال والعيال استغفر الله 
اختم في الشهرين مره واحيانا في 3 شهور مره ولله الحمد
بس وياكم ان شاء الله بنختم كل شهر مره 
الحين في شهر صفر وانا بعدني ما وصلت النص بس وياكم ببدأ ان شاء الله 
انا الحين في الدوام بس ارد البيت او باجر اكتب لكم يومياتي في قراءة القرأن 
وبارك الله في اجميع 
والله يقوينا ويعينا على ذكره وشكره وحسن عبادته بإذنه الواحد الأحد

----------


## ônêly£

يزاج الله خير وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

أنا قبل أتكاسل في ختم القراءن

بس الحين بديت من أسبوعين تقريبا 

أختم القراءن بسته أيام

يعني كل يوم أقراء خمس أجزاء 

وإن شاء الله أنا معاكم في الحملة

----------


## قلبي اليتيم

السلام عليكم شحالكن خواتي
الله يعطيكن العافيه 
ويجعله في ميزان حسناتكن وانا شاء الله انا ببدا معاكن من اليوم انا كنت قاريه وموصله لين
الجزء السابع
ومشكورين على هالفكره الحلوه

----------


## ورد معطر

انا بعدني فالاول 

بس ان شاء الله ببتدي مرة 2 مع بداية شهر 3 عسب اعرف احسب ختمة كل شهر لوووووول

ويزاج الله خير يا راعية الموضوع

----------


## زهرة الأميري

الحمد الله الحين اقرا القران و ختمة ثاانية على روح المرحووم يدي رحمه الله 

ووصلت سورة يس .. 


جزاج الله خير اختي على موضوع غاوي و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شـوق الامارات

جزاج الله خير اختي على موضوع غاوي و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شموخ عليا

*دعوة المسلم لأخيه المسلم 
بظهر الغيب مستجابة بأذن الله 
فلا تبخلن على أختكن في الله 
بدعوة صادقة 
فأني في كرب شديد و ضيق و هم

*
*
*

----------


## حواءالكعبي

مشكوره اختي على هذه الحمله وان شالله ببدأ معاكم يوم الخميس يعني ضروفي معايه يالله شجعونا

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

جزاج الله خير اختي صاحبة الموضوع
و ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج000

----------


## ~شوق~

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاج الله خير اختي ع الطرح
في ميزان حسناتج اختي

الله يسهل علينا حفظ وقراية كتابه الكريم 
الله امين
 :Smile:

----------


## فرح علي

فكرة جميلة جدا الله يجزيك كل خير ويهدينا جميعا 

اخواتي ادعو لاولادي بالهداية والنجاح

والله الموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## سمية عبدالله

*يزاج الله خير*

----------


## أم ريان وأحمد

والله انا ببدأ معاج بس لو في دوره كيف يعني يصير اقرا في الانتنرنت لانه قبل فتره وطلع شيخ قال حرام وحده فيها دوره وتلزم القرءان

----------


## ياحبي للكويت

بارك الله فيكم جميعا أخواتي
والله يجعل القرآن ربيع قلوبنا ونور صدورنا وجلاء لهمومنا وأحزاننا وشفيعا لنا وقائدنا الى جنات النعيم 
اللهم آمين00

----------


## دلع فطوم

الله يوفقج الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح

----------


## غزلان الروح

ماشالله عليكم ويامحلا لمتكم على الذكر والطاعه والعباده 

بارك الله فيكم وجعلكم من حفظة كتابه

----------


## SPICY

انا ببدا وياكم 
بس لي رجعه ان شاء الله

----------


## قطرات العلم

بالنسبة لي كنت أداوم ع قراية
القرآن يوميا مع قراءة سورة البقرة يوميا بس أتكاسل أيام
وأرجع أيام

----------


## m!s$.CaNdy

واناااااااااااااا بعد بشااارك وان شاااءلله ناويه اختم القرآن بها الشهر4مرااات واذا قدرت اكثر 

الموووهيم اول ختمه عني 
والثانيه لامي 
والثالثه لابوي 
والرابعه حق ابوووي اقصد ابووه خطيبي الله يرحمه 
وانا اليوووووووووم بديت و واااصله الجزء الرابع ف بداااية سورة النساااء وبديت السااعه 2 وطبعاا اخذ استراااحه ولازم بعد كل صلاه اقري  :Smile: 

وان شااءلله كل يوم بكون موجوده وبخبركم وين واااصله  :Smile:

----------


## m!s$.CaNdy

بااااااااااااركووووووولي وصلت اليوم للجزء الحاادي عشر  :Smile: 
مستااااااااانسه وااايد وااايد وقررت اختمه اولى ختمه يوم الجمعه هذااااااااا يعني بثلاث ايااااام 
واتحدااااااااااااااااااااااااااكم  :Smile:

----------


## m!s$.CaNdy

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااات ختمت القرآن القرآن وربي مستاانسه 

اليوم الظهر ببدأ بالختمه الثانيه  :Smile: 


شوووو ها وين حماااس البنااات عيل ليش مثبتين المووووووووضوع ؟؟؟

----------


## نبضة

يبيلي ادرس الموضوع واحسبها وبعدين ابدا ولا لاء لان في مشاريع ثانية ناوية عليها وهي حفظ القران الكريم

----------


## اشراقة أمل

امممممم 

يعني نحن كمسلمين لازم نقرء القران كل يوم يعني او خلال الاسبوع الواحد نكون مطلعين عليه 

لان الحمد لله نقرء ونكتب مش امييين 

بس المشكلة من الكسل ونحن مب متعودين من الصغير على هذا الشي 

بس ان شاء في ميزان حسانتكم 

بحاول اقرء في القران كل يوم بس المهم تنتظم صلاتي وحياتي على قد مااقدر

----------


## BaBy Dl3

الحمدالله كنت قاعده اقرا القرآن قبل شوي

----------


## صاحبة الحلم

وانا وياكم ببدي من اليوم 
الجزاء الاول

----------


## نوف الظبيانية

فكرة حلوة يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## AL-Doomah

الحمدلله رب العالمين اقرأ القرأن كل يوم

واسمعه كل يوم وخـآصه سورة يوسف

وآآيد أحبـ اسمعهـآ 

وربي يثبتنـا

----------


## لوليانو

يزااج الله خير ..

----------


## بنت زاايد

حمل القران وقراءته له فضاااائل كثيررره وفي توقيعي جميع الفوائد ذكرررة

اسال الله تعااالى ان يثبتكم...ويجمعكم في الفردوس الاعلى

----------


## ام زايد ....

يزاج الله الف خير وكله بميزان حسناتج الله يوفجنا وياكم وبارك لنا في وجتنا

----------


## حلمي الامومه

يابنات ابي اعرف كيف تقدروا تقسموا الصفحات
يعني كم صفحه تقراء باليوم ؟؟

----------


## ام بناتي3

مرحباً الغالية في مصاحف اجزاء وايد حلو للي يبا يختم القران أنا يايبته لي وحده يزاها الله خير كل يوم تحطين في شنطة ايدج جزء او جزئن وكل ماحسيتي عمرك فاضية فتحي اقري

----------


## الجوري90

يزاكم الله خيير

تخلون الوحده تنتبه على اشيه هاملتها

انشالله راح اقرى

----------


## الجوري90

> يابنات ابي اعرف كيف تقدروا تقسموا الصفحات
> يعني كم صفحه تقراء باليوم ؟؟


اذا تبين تختمينه ف شهر كل يوم اقري جزء  :Smile:

----------


## مهره ابوها

السلام عليكم بنات ممكن اشارك معاكم 
انا احس عمري وايد اهملت القران وانتوا شجعتوني

----------


## حلا راك

انا خاطري اشترك وياكم متى بتبدأون

----------


## BAno0ota

معاكم ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## umsara11

آللهـم آنآ نسألڪ حبڪ ۈحب من يحبڪ ۈحب عمل صالح يقربنآ آلى حبڪ..

----------


## Blue star

سبحــان الله و بحمدهـ سبحـــان الله العظيـــم

----------


## حلى القلوب

و أنا بعد بشترك معكم أنا واصلة الجزء الثاني

----------


## بنت حريريه

عاادي اشتررك ويااكن

----------


## أنوار2009

الله يوفقنا جميعا 
بس صاحبة الموضوع وين سارت أختفت

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

الله يوفقنا واياااكم ويعينا على عمل الخير

----------


## ساره خالد

اب اب اب

----------


## أم بشر

الحمد لله أقرأ القرآن كل يوم جزء 

وان شاء الله أقدر أقرأ أكثر 

الله يوفقنا واياااكم ويعينا على عمل الخير

----------


## مريوم الأموره

ممكن تقبلوني معاكم لأني محتاجه حد يشجعني وحابه أختم كل شهر
خذو بايدي وتاخذون أجري .... أنا توني باديه من يومين انشاءالله بخلص 
سورة آل عمران اليوم وبكون انشاءالله متابعه معاكم وأتمنى انكم ماتقصرون 
معاي بخبراتكم ونصايحكم بأي معلومه دينيه....بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الحب جريمه

وان شاءالله انا وياكم بعد وانا الحين بسورة آل عمران وان شاءالله اختمه كل شهر

----------


## ĎλLღღЗஏĦ

ان شاء الله راح ابدء معاكم من اليوم 

والله يقدرني ان شاء الله ويثبتني على حسن طاعته وعبادته

----------


## poufooh

*انا بشارك ..

تشجعت للموضوع 

يزاج الله خير وف ميزان حسناتج*

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

السلام علييكم ‏..

حااابة اكون ويااكم ‏.‏ ‏.

والححمدلله مواضبة على قراءة القران ‏.‏ ‏.

وحابه كل شهر اختم ‏,‏ ‏,‏ الححين انا واصلة سورة ‏

النساء ‏.‏ ‏.‏ ‏

يزاااكم الله كل خخير ع الموضوع ‏‏=)

----------


## غلايM.S

يزاج الله خير ع هالموضوع

مشكلتي انه عندي صغاريه ودوم اتعلث فيهم اونه ماعندي وقت,,,

بحاول اشجع عمري واقرأ كل يوم,, تسلمين الغاليه ع التشجيع^_^

----------


## دموع الشوق..

وانا بعد بشارك وياكم ^_^

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

سبحآآآن الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيــــمــ

----------


## مريمار_001

يجزاج الله خيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير أنا في الجزء 29 بخلصه اليوم أن شاء الله وببدأ من يديد أن شاء الله

----------


## فديتني غاويهـ

سبحآآآن الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيــــمــ

----------


## لطّــوف

يزاج الله خير

ان شاء الله ناويه اختم القرءان قبل رمضان...

خلصت الثالث و بدخل الرابع ان شا الله  :Smile:

----------


## غالي حبي

أنا ألحمدالله ختمت اخر يوم في شعبان 

وابتديت الحين واصله الجزء الثاني 



يالله تيسر علينا نختم كتابه في شهر رمضان

----------


## Vanilla.Box

اللهّم اغننا بحلالك عن حرامك ، 

وبطاعتك عن معصيتك ، وبفضلك عمن سواك ،

اللهّم لا تكلنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين ، 

اللهّـــم آميـــن .

----------


## آيشدو أحمر

ماشاء الله عليج فكرة ممتازة بسويها وعسى ربي يجعلها في ميزان حسناتج يوم القيامة

----------


## flower_love

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركانه
مشكوره فديتج وانا بصراحه ودي اقرا القران كل يوم وان شاء الله بشارككم بالحمله وانا احيانا اقرأ بس مشكلتي اقطع بس من اليوم ماشي هالكلام بواصل ان شاء الله وفي ميزان حسناتج يارعبوبة العين
انا واصلة جزء 13

----------


## أم نظارات

*اللهم اجعل القرآن ربيع قلبي ونور صدري وجلاء حزني وذهاب همي وغمي*

----------


## أم نظارات

*أنا من فترة بديت ختـمة يديدة ,’ الحمدلله وااصلة الجزء الخـامس

يزااج الله خير حبيبتي*

----------


## ام عنوده

حمله موفقه للجميع

----------


## شانيل82

يزاكم الله خير على الحملة الرائعة 
ودي اكون معاكم

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## العنود المرر

الله يثبتكن ويثبتنا ويااكن ~

----------


## شمووووووس

يزاااج الله خيييييير 

وفي ميزااان حسسسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## شمووووووس

الله يزاكن خير حبيباتي وانـــــــــــــــــا في الجزاء الاول وانشاءالله في الجزاء اثلاثون

----------


## amethyst

اللهم ارزقنا حفظ كتابك والعمل به واقامة حدوده

----------


## الساعية للجنة

ما شاء الله عليكم الكل مواصل


انا بديت من شهر وخلصت ختمة و الحمد الله 

بس ها الشهر شوي خربتها المفروض اني في جزء 14 وانا الحين جزء 7 

بحاول اعدل ان شاء الله واختم آخر الشهر بإذن الله 

ادعولي بنات احفظ سورة البقرة خاطري اختمها

----------


## سعاد م

هلاااااااااااا اناااااااااا بعد اباااا اشاااارك وياااااكم

دوم ابا اقرا قران

بس ساعات اكسل 

يا ليت احييييييييييين نتشارك عشااان اتنشط 

ثااااانكس

----------


## ام خالد_999

بارك الله فيج اختي ..

----------


## ليندااااا

جزاك الله خير أختي على الموضوع الرائع و البناء و في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## dima.

........سبحان الله

----------


## mallak24

أنا أنا أنا أبا بعد ان شاء الله ببدأ من باجر الفجر

----------


## صوت الشعب

جــــديــــد مواضـــيـــعــي

كتاب الابتهاج شخصي وعالجي العين المس السحر بثلاث ايام مجرب 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015523

موقع الفتوى اسرع بحث لفتواج فالنت الفتوى بضغطة زر 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=1015520

جدول الشفاء باذن الله للعين والمس 
http://www.gulfup.com/X6j1k1g6vvnk3



تجربتي جدول الشفاء باذن الله من العين والسحر وتاخر الزواج وعين العلم 

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=995102

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327


احبكن في الله

----------


## poufooh

وينكم يا بنات ؟!!


انا وصلت الجزء الخامس

----------


## poufooh

اللهم نور بكتابك أبصارنا وأشرح به صدورنا ونور به قلوبنا وثبت به اقدامنا ونور به قبورنا وارحم به أمواتنا وأشفي به أمراضنا اللهم اجعلنا بكتابك مخلصين وعن النار مزحزحين وبوجهك الكريم ناظرين ،،


الجزء السادس

----------


## MAJIDA

يزاج الله خير أختي والله يثبتنا واياج ع الطاعة ...

----------


## سعاد م

انا الجزء السابع بنات كل يوم اقرو خمس ورقات يعني نص جزء 
مثلي وكمان انا بشترك ويااااااااااكم
يلاااا نبا حماااااااااااااااااااس

----------


## سعاد م

خلصت الجزء الثامن >>>>>>وجاري المتابعة

----------


## سعاد م

الحمدلله الجزء العاشر

----------


## سعاد م

الجزء الحادي عشر

و لله الحمد

----------


## سعاد م

نص الجزء 12

وبكرة ان شاء الله بكمل 

الحمد لله

----------


## سعاد م

خلصت الجزء 12 والحمدلله

----------


## سعاد م

خلصت الجزء 13 والحمدلله

----------


## nice emotion

الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم
فديت روحج الله يجزاج خير
وان شاء الله من اليوم راح ابدي
وااااااااااااايد مستانسه اني بشارك وياكم فديتكم

----------


## سعاد م

> الســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلام عليكم
> فديت روحج الله يجزاج خير
> وان شاء الله من اليوم راح ابدي
> وااااااااااااايد مستانسه اني بشارك وياكم فديتكم


في انتضااارج الغالية

----------


## بنت يماحي

وياكن على الخير يارب تقوى عزمنا وتيسر امرنا
وتحفظنا ما نسينا يارب العالمين وتكون لنا خير معين

----------


## سعاد م

اميييييييييييييييييييييين يا رب العالمين

يلا نشد حيلنا ونحمس بعض ...

----------


## ام عنوده

واو همه عاليه منكم نستفيد أنا استانس لما اقرأ مثل هاي المواضيع

----------


## اموره دبي

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

ربي اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## الفقيرة

موفقه الغالية ... انشالله تكونين من خاتمات كتاب الله ... [B][/B]

----------


## الفقيرة

*جزيتي خيرا ..*

----------


## قارورة العسل

احسن شىء القران وحفظه

----------


## سعاد م

احين واصلة الجزء 21 والحمدلله

----------


## #..Lamar..#

الحمدلله رتب كل شهر أختم مرة

----------


## VIP h3 h3

انا بعد ببتدي وياكم من اليوم ان شاء الله.. ماشالله مع انه الموضوع قديم بس لازال مستمر

----------


## عا بدة ربها

اسئل من الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم ان يلهمنا الحفاظ على تلاوة القرءان وتدبر معانيه والعمل به اللهم امين

جزاكي الله تعالى كل خير

----------


## ://ماروكو://

صدقتي خيتوو احنا ما نختم القران الا في رمضان !!!!!
انا وياج الغلا و انا الحين في الجزء الاول تقريبا نصه ياا رب توفيقك ^^
في ميزان حسناتج حبيبتي 
الحمدلله رب العالمين 

^^

----------


## m.1990

انا باديه من زمان تقريبا اواخر رمضان( بس ف رمضان ختمته مره ) ولين الحين ما ختمته
وكل يوم بعد صلاة الفجر اقرا ٩ صفحات ومرات اييني كسل ما اقرا

----------

